# wizer



## Oryxdesign (29 Nov 2009)

Anyone know how Tom is progressing?

Simon


----------



## WellsWood (29 Nov 2009)

No news yet Simon. If I haven't heard any news by tomorrow I'll give him a bell to make sure everything's OK. Don't know how much success that'll meet with though as I only have his mobile number.
Guess we just have to wait.


----------



## Tom K (29 Nov 2009)

The lad must be really under the weather to not post for this long.
Place just ain't the same without him kind of eerie like.
Hopefully the op will be a complete success and then he'll be back with a vengeance!


----------



## Digit (29 Nov 2009)

> back with a vengeance!



Don't mention back!

Roy.


----------



## The Shark (29 Nov 2009)

Hope he is ok,
The suspense is killing me!

Malc


----------



## TrimTheKing (29 Nov 2009)

I texted him yesterday for a quote for his adoring public but no response yet. He did say just before the aborted op last month that he would be offline for a good few days afterwards as it is a fairly major procedure.

Will let you know if he texts back, no pun intended.


----------



## xy mosian (30 Nov 2009)

It's too quiet around these parts. Any news of Tom?

xy


----------



## Blister (30 Nov 2009)

I sent Tom a text , but no answer yet 

Hope all is OK


----------



## RogerS (30 Nov 2009)

Maybe we should have asked him to ask Mrs W to let one of us know?


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2009)

I am *BACK*  

All went to plan. There were a few non-serious complicaions that I'll fill you in on later. But op went well. Reocvery has taken a bit longer than expected. The only real nightmare has been getting home. From the time they discharged me from the ward til I got home was 6 hours. All for someone who shouldn't sit or stand for longer than TEN minutes.

I'm all a bit spaced out and not with it, so for now I'll leave you with this.

_Grumble Grumble, *Rutlands*, Whinge, Whinge, *Dakota*, Bleat Bleat, *Tablesaw*, Grumble, *Bad Back*, Moan, *Cocked it up*, Grumble, Whinge, Moan._

:lol:


----------



## Digit (30 Nov 2009)

We missed you!

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (30 Nov 2009)

Hi Tom good to hear from you =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Oryxdesign (30 Nov 2009)

Glad the op went well Tom, take it easy.

Simon


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Nov 2009)

Welcome back, Tom - good to hear that it went well  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## xy mosian (30 Nov 2009)

Good to hear from you, take it steady  

xy


----------



## TrimTheKing (30 Nov 2009)

WooHoo! Welcome back mate.


----------



## Ironballs (30 Nov 2009)

What on earth are you going to moan about now :lol:


----------



## NeilO (30 Nov 2009)

welcome back Tom, hope everything went well for you.
The place just wasnt the same without you  
I take it your just a slaphead now? :wink:


----------



## BMac (30 Nov 2009)

Welcome back Tom. Good to hear you've got the op over so now all you have to do is obey the doctors' instructions (no, really, they do know what they are talking about - only took me 30 years to realise).

Nrendan


----------



## Philly (30 Nov 2009)

Glad to hear you're still with us  
Take it easy and recuperate!
Philly


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2009)

This cheered me up somewhat


----------



## woodbloke (30 Nov 2009)

wizer":11ly4c4x said:



> _Grumble Grumble, *Rutlands*, Whinge, Whinge, *Dakota*, Bleat Bleat, *Tablesaw*, Grumble, *Bad Back*, Moan, *Cocked it up*, Grumble, Whinge, Moan._
> 
> :lol:


Sounds about par...glad all is good - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (30 Nov 2009)

Welcome back Tom

All the best, Ed


----------



## Digit (30 Nov 2009)

Anyone remember Mona Lott from ITMA?
_It's being so cheerful that keeps me going!_
God! I feel old.

Roy.


----------



## Blister (30 Nov 2009)

Well done Wizer 

Glad all went well 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (30 Nov 2009)

wizer":1exnvb9s said:


> This cheered me up somewhat





Surprising how good a nice glass of cold water can be :wink:


----------



## NeilO (30 Nov 2009)

hope the sketch isnt your next project , Tom?
looks complicated :lol:









I know, its just something to get you *back* into the swing o things! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (30 Nov 2009)

Good to have you back Tom.Glad all went well


----------



## Ironballs (30 Nov 2009)

You had a Philly plane removed? That must have hurt, just watch where you put it down next time


----------



## OPJ (30 Nov 2009)

Welcome back, Tom.


----------



## WellsWood (30 Nov 2009)

Ah, there you are. You had us worried there for a minute. Glad you're home and OK Tom.
Take it easy now, don't do anything silly and undo all their good work :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Dec 2009)

Hope the problem has finally been fixed Tom :wink: .
Me next, i hope [-o< .


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Dec 2009)

Welcome back Tom! I do hope it's sorted things out properly for you and that recovery isn't too slow.


----------



## Boz62 (1 Dec 2009)

Well done Wizer, good to see you back. All the best for your continued recovery.

Boz


----------



## RogerS (1 Dec 2009)

Take it easy, Tom..glad you're back.

Roger


----------



## devonwoody (1 Dec 2009)

Wizer, can you please come down and help me out, I'm in a bit of a pickle.

Got a new lathe, (needs putting together M950) and I have got to clear a space here.






But have done some of the heavy work, so shouldnt be too bad.






But I do seem to have shifted it from one place to another,






Even the workbench is out of commission at the moment.






So please, please get moving, you know you would get a welcome down here.

:wink:


----------



## lurker (1 Dec 2009)

DW if he takes you up on that DON'T LET HIM FIT THE SHELVES. :lol: 

good to see you back Tom

Now, just for once in your life do not ignore the experts (doctors) advice.


----------



## jpt (1 Dec 2009)

Glad it went well look forward to reports on how it is going as I am heading down that route now.

john


----------



## The Shark (1 Dec 2009)

Hi Tom,
Glad to hear you are on the mend, have missed your wit and observations.
You'll soon be disco dancing again! :roll: 

Malc


----------



## newt (1 Dec 2009)

Tom, glad it went ok, after my spine op I was worried about moving to much but you soon get your confidence back.


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2009)

Thanks guys. Am I seeing things right, or did Jim just refer to himself as an expert? :lol: :lol: 

Being home is a bit strange. You don't realise how 'safe' you are in the hospital. Before I came home I just thought being at home would be the same as sitting in the hospital bed. But there's so many more risks here that I have to be careful of. We all need to learn that I'm still a 'patient' and not daddy or husband for a bit.


Stitches out tomorrow  8-[


----------



## devonwoody (1 Dec 2009)

Wizer, no offer of help then.  :wink:


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2009)

I'll pass John, I need to save my strength for lumping in a new TS.... :shock:


----------



## SVB (1 Dec 2009)

Welcome home - glad all went well.

Simon


----------



## Racers (1 Dec 2009)

Hi, wizer

Welcome back.


Pete


----------



## lurker (1 Dec 2009)

wizer":116ohht3 said:


> . Am I seeing things right, or did Jim just refer to himself as an expert? :lol: :lol:
> [



I see they did not fix your lip, you young whippersnapper!

Its all relative - compared with 95% here, then no.
Compared to you..................... :wink: 

Stitches won't hurt - just check they don't pull the knot through the hole.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (1 Dec 2009)

Glad to hear the op went ok Tom, now there's no excuses for some impressive FP results in the coming months.

All the best

Ian


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2009)

It's 2nd on my list Ian. I want to prep my new chisels first and then it's on to a bit of FP. Both can be done sitting for short periods at the dining table. 

Ok so a little story of events, if you're interested:

When I came around from the anaesthesia in the recovery room, I was surprised to be in a lot of pain. The nurses seemed surprised also and put me on a self controlled morphine drip. I had a plunger that I could give myself a shot every 5mins. After about an hour I got very good at counting down from 300, despite being away with the fairy's  I also needed to pee immediately after I woke up, even tho i'd been nil by mouth for over 16hrs. They gave be a bottle and left me to it but I couldn't go. I'd remembered Ray's (Argee) ordeal with his hip, so I wasn't going to drink anything through fear of having to have a catheter. That night after parents and wifey went home, I decided I'd try again. The nurse brought me a bottle and disappeared. I thought I'd have more luck if I sat up and on the edge of the bed. It must have been a good 20mins before I decided it was time to give up. When I put my hand down the bed was wet. I fumbled for the nurse call thing that has a light switch on it. When the light went on, I'd knocked out one of the lines going into my arm. The bed was a lovely shade of claret. I managed to press the nurse call button before I fainted  The nurses cleaned me up and managed to change the bed with me in it. With the knowledge that Ray gave about the anaesthesia making you retain urine, I asked for a catheter. I wish I hadn't! It took three nurses and finally an on call doctor to get it in! :shock: Very painful experience. Tho once it was in I was glad of it. Somehow I managed to fill 2 bags that night. God knows where all the liquid came from. I suspect the painkillers over the last few years have given me urine retention without me realising it. Taking it out was almost as painful and the next 24hrs was incredibly painful to pass anything. 

It was the stronger drugs that kept me in there a bit longer than planned. They wanted to monitor me for 24hrs after the morphine drip came out and that happened to be Friday morning. Not much happens at the weekend so I just sat there bored as hell, listening to the many unique culture clashes that happen in hospital. Makes you wonder how people evolved when communication is obviously not a strong skill we naturally have.

That said, all in all the hospital was quite good. The nurses were mostly kind and competent and things got done when they said they'd do them. The food was decidedly average but edible. The hospital was in the heart of London's curry district and I was very tempted to have curry shipped in daily  No TV's or Phones by the beds in any wards, which was a major shock. It surprises me because I'm sure the hospital earn money out of them? There wasn't even tea and coffee machines. Very Odd. One major cock up was my discharge that took 7hrs, with 3 of them sat in a chair waiting for my prescription to turn up.


----------



## devonwoody (1 Dec 2009)

Wizer , I am so glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2009)

That's strange wizer, I've had literally dozens of catheters as a result of my prostate op and no pain with either insertion or removal. But the anathaesia bit, oh yes! 

Roy.


----------



## Waka (1 Dec 2009)

Tom

Good to know you're on the road to recovery.


----------



## lurker (1 Dec 2009)

Hope you are a bit less sore

Mind you it was only a thin tube - they stuck a bluddy camera :shock: up mine :lol: 

SWMBO came in with me (she is a nurse) and I still get ribbed about how much "I" had shrunk whilst it was being threaded up :lol: 
fear is a strange thing :wink:


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2009)

Digit":e37uvtkt said:


> That's strange wizer, I've had literally dozens of catheters as a result of my prostate op and no pain with either insertion or removal. But the anathaesia bit, oh yes!
> 
> Roy.



It's weird Roy. I guess I have a very strong sphincter


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2009)

lurker":3eg05tm6 said:


> Mind you it was only a thin tube - they stuck a bluddy camera :shock: up mine :lol:



I've had that Jim, which is why I knew the catheter was going to be a problem. That time, the doctor literally jammed it in like he was stabbing me. It took four nurses to hold me down (which is lucky because I'd have ripped his head off).

In the end, with the catheter, I had to just force myself to relax and then tell him to jam it in. Which worked first time but had me scream the place down :lol: Luckily that night I was in a room on my own.


----------



## lurker (1 Dec 2009)

wizer":35dvpk38 said:


> Digit":35dvpk38 said:
> 
> 
> > That's strange wizer, I've had literally dozens of catheters as a result of my prostate op and no pain with either insertion or removal. But the anathaesia bit, oh yes!
> ...



:-k Maybe the end of the tube wasn't chamfered :lol:


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2009)

> they stuck a bluddy camera Shocked up mine
> 
> 
> > And that bloody hurts!
> ...


----------



## plymouth pirate (1 Dec 2009)

> It's weird Roy. I guess I have a very strong sphincter



No wonder you had trouble, they were trying to put it in the wrong place.  . Had a doctor try and get his finger up mine once, said "At least we know one thing you're not", after he'd given up trying.

Welcome back btw


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2009)

Frankly I think Tom was correct, the Doc just pushed, plus the victim needs to relax as much as pos. Not always easy under the circumstances of course.

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (1 Dec 2009)

Glad to see that you are on the mend Tom. One warning do not try to do to much to early and find yourself back in hospital.  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## BMac (1 Dec 2009)

Hi Tom,

That catheter business. Morphine makes it hard to release urine so getting a tube past the muscles that won't relax will be difficult. When I started using morphine patches I thought I was never going to pee again but, thankfully, I did. However, even with having become used to morphine (addicted?) for 5 years I still have to 'think' at pp time. Still, not a bad price to pay to be mobile again.

I've heard (somewhere) that it can take a long time for all the effects of a general anaesthetic to wear off so be a good boy and don't do daft things. 


Best Wishes for a fully successful recovery,
Brendan


----------



## The Shark (1 Dec 2009)

Hi Guys,

You know what they say about "expert":

ex is a has-been
spurt is a drip under pressure

I'm sure the term doesn't apply to any of us on here :lol: 

Malc


----------



## head clansman (1 Dec 2009)

hi tom 

nice experience for you there , :roll: bet you don,t want to repeat that again in a hurry :wink: you mentioned the pain when you came round. i had a simular experience when i had my gall bladder out , when i came round late afternoon early evening in a lot of pain which got worse as the evening wore on , by midnight it was totally unbearable,called over the night nurse who gave me a shot of pethidine , 8) oh my god wonderful   stuff as i lay there almost instantly i could feel the pain draining down through and out of my body as the drug took over, next day fine , as they told me after the op they inject a small wiff of gas before they insert there instruments into the body the gas has to escape and oh boy if they had told me before that would happen i would note have had it done.


Still happy your ok stay cool and mend fast . hc


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (1 Dec 2009)

Glad the op went well...welcome back..now all you have to do is 
get of the morphine... :lol:.


----------



## johnny.t. (1 Dec 2009)

Hope they fixed you up good wizer  It'll be a cold and lonely december for the BRM then  

JT


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2009)

Cold January too if it doesn't start to get better. The pain has taken a dip this afternoon. I'm not sure if it's because I'm administering my own PR or I've 'done too much' (which is virtually nothing).

day by day. I'll be better by YOKB, for definite


----------



## Ironballs (1 Dec 2009)

johnny.t.":239lyzi7 said:


> Hope they fixed you up good wizer  It'll be a cold and lonely december for the BRM then
> 
> JT



When did Tom acquire a vintage Formula 1 racing car? Bet he sells it for a Vanwall in 6 months time :wink:


----------



## Shadowfax (1 Dec 2009)

Strewth, Tom!
It does not sound like much of a party to me, mate, with all this catheter stuff and so on!
Get well soon, anyway. I reckon you deserve to feel a lot better and very quickly.
Best wishes and take care,

SF


----------



## frugal (2 Dec 2009)

I haven't been able to read much of the forum for the past couple of days, so I missed that you were out. Glad to hear it went reasonably well, hopefully the long term prognosis will be good. Glad to see you are out of hospital (they are just full of sick people  ).


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2009)

Hows the tom tom today then?


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2009)

Between yesterday afternoon and 11am this morning I felt really bad. The pain had stepped up a notch and I felt really 'sick'. But since around mid-morning things have calmed down again. I perhaps did a bit too much in my first day home and my body told me to slow down. It's very hard not being able to do much with my daughter, both in the respect of helping out with my wife and giving her fun and attention. 

I think we're all learning.


----------



## head clansman (2 Dec 2009)

hi tom 

are you still taking morphine, that use to make me feel sick , totaly blew me away , i had to stop taking after about a week when i had my tendons done last year. hc


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2009)

yes it's the morphine that's making me feel sick, feverish, etc. I've only got a few more days of it. Then they'll fade me back through the levels and hopefully off it for good. I'm seeing doc tomorrow and I want to investigate Beta Blockers, as I've read they can help post op.


----------



## head clansman (2 Dec 2009)

hi tom

go easy on that stuff it's very easy to get addicted to it . hc


----------



## gidon (2 Dec 2009)

Glad to hear you're back Tom - sounds quite an ordeal!
Hope the recovery is speedy.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2009)

Having suffered from a bad back for some years I have followed the story of Tom's problems with considerable sympathy, but something puzzles me.
A number of posters have commented about the use of Morphine etc post op.
Is this due to the surgery being on the spine or is this level of pain normal with surgery?
The reason I ask is that I have had surgery on five occasions and have never had, nor needed, any pain killers post op.
Is it me?
(Be gentle with me chaps!)

Roy.


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2009)

This is the first op I've had so I can't comment on whether it's the norm. Perhaps my need for stronger drugs is because I have been on strong pain killers for 3 years previous. I can only tell you what I feel and that's pain. I assume they've opened me up and shoved the squidgy bits out of the way to get to the bones. The operation was 7 hours long, so perhaps that has something to do with it. Don't forget I have bits of metal fusing bones together with screws as reinforcement. The bone actually has to grow back before the op can be called successful, there is a chance it wont.

This explains the whole process better if you are interested:

http://www.neurosurgery-associates.com/pedicle.htm

I had that surgery but they fused three joints


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2009)

After your description Tom I think I'll give the link a miss! :lol: 
What the hell happens if the op isn't a success?

Roy.


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2009)

I just have to live with it Roy. The thing is. Medical Science is a fascinating thing and they've literally done wonders. But they really don't know the half of it. Sometimes it's just impossible to either identify or fix the source of the pain.

But we're not thinking about that yet. Until the wound has healed and the post op pain has died down, I can't be certain of anything. It'd be foolish of me to proclaim it a success or failure at such an early stage. I'm a little surprised at what little I've been offered in the way of post operative support. No Physio appointments or regimes, no one to call if I have a question. I'm on my own for 6 weeks until I see the consultant. I have my GP but GP's don't have the time or specific skill to support every post op patient.


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2009)

Hell Tom that's bad! I help out at a cancer support group 'cos I discovered that post op support was so variable, mine was fantastic, yet I hear shocking stories from others.
In your case what about the community nurse?

Roy.


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2009)

You bring up an interesting point there Roy. I'm not dying. I am\was in considerable pain which had some nasty side effects, like depression. But I'm not going to die from it. There are people in much worse situations than me. It's just something I have to keep telling myself. It's an education thing. We need to alter our lives around it. Or it will make me\us miserable forever more. 

I'm seeing the practise nurse tomorrow to have the stitches out along with the GP. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2009)

I look at this way Tom, ok I had a tumour, but post op what's the difference between my case and yours? 
You mention depression, I had a bout of that before I knew what my chances were. But post op this is what happened to me. 
I was seen within hours of my surgery by the consultant, who explained how the procedure had gone, and was seen by him each day as well. 
I left hospital with a contact number for him, for a specialist cancer nurse, a urinary specialist, a continence nurse, the community nurse and MacMillan. 
I was visited several times by the community nurse and the MacMillan nurse and seen by the consultant at regular intervals thereafter. 
My GP was available to me at short notice as well. 
Due to the travel time for my family to visit me they were given unlimited access to me throughout the day. 
I'm beginning to understand how fortunate I have been. 

Roy.


----------



## jpt (2 Dec 2009)

Post op care only exists when you are still in hospital once you are out you are on your own.

I have had both knees replaced at different times, when I was sent home I was given an appointment for 6 weeks time to see the consultant and enough pain killers etc for about a week. I was told that they would arrange for the community nurse to come and see me to remove the staples and for more pain killers etc to see my own doctor. I was also told that if there were any major problems to go to my local A&E, I was living 60 miles away from the hospital but apparently all patients were given the same instructions.

john


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2009)

I'm genuinely horrified, and even more appreciative of the after care that I received. 
I was on Warfarin and they even offered to have the community nurse come and give me the injections if I felt I couldn't do a DIY job. She also removed my stitches for me.

Roy.


----------



## newt (2 Dec 2009)

I was given an injection of heroin just before they put me out for my spine op, they said that would reduce the post op pain. I felt ok and only had to take a bit of pain relief for a short time. Folk have different pain thresholds. However my op was 5 hrs but they had to lift out part of my spine to enable them to get inside the vertebra with a black and decker to grind away the bone that was crushing my spinal cord. It was a strange feeling when they removed the drain from my buttocks.


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2009)

I can only assume that I have a higher than average pain threshold. Apart from paracetamol all pain killers were withdrawn from me, at my request 'cos they were paralysing my bowels and bladder, within five hours. 
Again, I seem to have been very fortunate. 

Roy.


----------



## plymouth pirate (2 Dec 2009)

After ten years worth of pain I had a full hip replacement job done around five years ago. After the op I used the self administer pain reliever once, and that was more out of inquisitiveness, (is that a word?), than need. The guy who I shared a ward with, and had his hip done the same day, used his allowance in hours, and looked like remaining in hospital long after I'd left, he was much younger by the way.
I think that different people have different pain thresholds, end of story.

It's one of those subjects I discuss regularly with my friends Mr Walker and Mr Grouse.  

Rgds, John.


----------



## richburrow (3 Dec 2009)

Hello Tom
I hope this clears its self up asap and you can get back in the shop, good luck mate
Rich


----------



## wizer (3 Dec 2009)

Cheers Rich. 

Just had some of the stitches out. Part of the 10" wound is still weeping so she's told me to come back in a week and taken a swab just to be sure its not become infected. I saw the doc too who's given me some more pills and sorted out my paperwork. It was good to see the doc who was more relieved and excited than anyone. She gave me a high five :lol: 

The weird side effects have eased off and the last 24hrs have been ok.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Digit (3 Dec 2009)

Good news, but watch that infection Tom, the same happened to me.

Roy.


----------



## Oryxdesign (3 Dec 2009)

I think maybe the side effects haven't worn off as much as you think, it's not normal to be 'high fiving' your doctor. Anyway, good luck with the recovery.

Simon


----------



## filsgreen (3 Dec 2009)

Jesus guys, these are all scary stories :shock: . Makes me ever so grateful, no I'm not going to say it, I'm a superstitious person and hopefully you get my drift. Hope you get well soon Tom and the operation is a complete success.


----------



## frugal (3 Dec 2009)

filsgreen":1q7z854r said:


> Jesus guys, these are all scary stories :shock: . Makes me ever so grateful, no I'm not going to say it, I'm a superstitious person and hopefully you get my drift. Hope you get well soon Tom and the operation is a complete success.



My Orthapedic Surgeon said to me "If it gets any worse, we will whip out that disc and fuse the vertebrae together, don't worry I do 4 of these a week". The Chiroprator said "I have one of his patients who has not had a good nights sleep since that op and side effects of the surgery are far worse than the original problem". my Physio said "the problem is not the disc, that has been bad for years, the problem is the facets, surgery wont fix that, it will just pay for his kids school fees for another term"...

I know that different people need different care, I know that Tom had all kinds of Physio and management techiques that were not working and that surgery was the last resport. Fortunately I have not got that far and I am determined to stay out from under the knife.


----------



## big soft moose (3 Dec 2009)

filsgreen":2nj80t4j said:


> Jesus guys, these are all scary stories :shock: . Makes me ever so grateful, no I'm not going to say it, I'm a superstitious person and hopefully you get my drift. Hope you get well soon Tom and the operation is a complete success.



you think thats scary - i just read a book about anaesthetic failure - thats where the muscle relaxant works but the painkiller doesnt so you are paralysed but awake while they are opperating on you and can't move or speak to stop them - apparently there is a very low risk, about 0.01% but when you think how many ops are done each year 1 in ten thou doesnt look so tasty after all :shock:

I had very minor surgery under local anaesthetic in october and still had to take painkillers for about three weeks afterwards - dont even want to contemplate the sort of thing toms had done


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2009)

BSM, dont read medical books.
The author has got to write an incident and they never write about a good thing. Its like the BBC news all tales of woe.


----------



## wizer (3 Dec 2009)

frugal":947ok66f said:


> whip out that disc and fuse the vertebrae together.



That's a coincidence. My consultant suggested this operation when he was seeing me first but he was quite negative about it and felt it didn't work. Apparently there's just one surgeon in the country that swears by it.



big soft moose":947ok66f said:


> you think thats scary - i just read a book about anaesthetic failure



When I had the skin graft on my finger, the local anaesthetic wore off half way through. Luckily there was no such thing as being paralysed and, as a response to me screaming the shop down, they gave me more and everything was dandy. Tho it took longer than usual to wear off and I was walking around with a completely dead arm for 24hrs :lol:


----------



## Digit (3 Dec 2009)

When I mangled my fingers they had to trim part of the bone back before grafting over the end.
'You won't feel anything, we'll give you a local,' the nurse said....and she did.... straight down the severed end!

Roy.


----------



## wizer (4 Dec 2009)

Here's your update for today.

On the way home from Docs yesterday, Dad and I decided that there was no need to stop and pick up my prescription as my wife could get it later. 7pm last night we remember! Missus rushed out to find a late night chemist. After a frantic dash of all late night pharmacies within a resonable distance we dicover that pharmacies do not keep this stuff in stock. None of them could get it delivered til 5pm today. We decided it sensible to wait til the local one opened this morning to get it ordered.

So now I'm without pain killers and in complete agony. Sweating like pig, shakes the lot. :evil: Won't get them til 5\6pm by which time I'd have missed 2 doses. :evil: 

Anyway, I'm not dying (much).

If you're at all interested (and a bit sick), there's a pic of the wound here

Impressive huh? I'm glad I've not got an tattoos in that area, what a waste of money that've been


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Dec 2009)

*Lookout* there's something crawling up under your left arm!


----------



## woodbloke (4 Dec 2009)

Oryxdesign":1ci4f9vn said:


> *Lookout* there's something crawling up under your left arm!


Looks like it could be a Dakota Dragon :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (4 Dec 2009)

yes a previous hobby\passion. I've got more planned  But the money situation has to improve somewhat. Hopefully after all this calms down I'll be able to look for new work.


----------



## frugal (4 Dec 2009)

wizer":2adajej0 said:


> Here's your update for today.
> 
> On the way home from Docs yesterday, Dad and I decided that there was no need to stop and pick up my prescription as my wife could get it later. 7pm last night we remember! Missus rushed out to find a late night chemist. After a frantic dash of all late night pharmacies within a resonable distance we dicover that pharmacies do not keep this stuff in stock. None of them could get it delivered til 5pm today. We decided it sensible to wait til the local one opened this morning to get it ordered.
> 
> So now I'm without pain killers and in complete agony. Sweating like pig, shakes the lot. :evil: Won't get them til 5\6pm by which time I'd have missed 2 doses. :evil:



The Hospital pharmacy will be open 24 hours and will have it all in stock. Go to the hospital and get the prescription filled there. 

My wife had to go to our local hospital at 11pm to pick up a prescription for me as my back was spasming so badly one time that only my head and heels were touching the bed.


----------



## wizer (4 Dec 2009)

oh god I wish I'd known that! Too late now. I'm on my own til 6pm tonight and the prescription has been ordered at the local chemist.


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Dec 2009)

frugal":28ves9mt said:


> The Hospital pharmacy will be open 24 hours and will have it all in stock. Go to the hospital and get the prescription filled there.
> 
> My wife had to go to our local hospital at 11pm to pick up a prescription for me as my back was spasming so badly one time that only my head and heels were touching the bed.



I tried that in my local hospital (Maidstone) some time ago and they told me they wouldn't dispense to anyone who wasn't an inpatient.


----------



## BMac (4 Dec 2009)

Impressive scar Wizer. I have a couple of good scars and, somehow, my nieces and nephew got the impression that Uncle Brendan got them fighting off a Great White shark in S. Africa and killing a Salt Water crocodile with his bare hands in Australia.

You could get some mileage out of it later :wink: 

Brendan


----------



## wizer (4 Dec 2009)

hehe yep fully intend to Brendan. I can really wind up my daughter with it. Just like my Dad did with me and his brain tumor scars.  This is actually the first proper scar I've ever had. My finger's healed so well that it barely looks like a scra unless you look close.


----------



## big soft moose (4 Dec 2009)

devonwoody":poo3lf3y said:


> BSM, dont read medical books.
> The author has got to write an incident and they never write about a good thing. Its like the BBC news all tales of woe.



actually it wasnt a medical book - it was a detective thriller - cutting edge buy jack harvey - turns out the bad guy had experienced anaesthetic failure and was busy knocking off the medical staff responsible - I couldnt help thinking of tom while i was reading


----------



## Digit (4 Dec 2009)

> This is actually the first proper scar I've ever had.



I've got a few spare ones you can have!

Roy.


----------



## Losos (6 Dec 2009)

wizer":odcaxril said:


> Impressive huh? I'm glad I've not got an tattoos in that area, what a waste of money that've been



Wizer - firsty many apologies for not posting before (I have not been on UKW for a long time for many reasons including a broken leg!)

Secondly, have read through most of this thread and I'm glad that whatever they did to you has been successful, (sorry I was too chicken to open that link, hate blood and stuff like that :roll: )

Thirdly, best of luck for the recovery and hope you get back in the workshop soon.


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks Losos, hope your leg is on the mend. 

I've had another good 24hrs. I'm starting a proper physio regime tomorrow. Just treadmill work to start. 30mins spread out into 3 sessions after each meal at snails pace. I'll up it a bit every 3 or 4 days. After another week I'll start with the stretches.


----------



## Digit (6 Dec 2009)

My physio was marvelous, other than that she was built like a Russian shot put champion! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2009)

Wish I had one!


----------



## TrimTheKing (6 Dec 2009)

wizer":pavfx44e said:


> Wish I had one!


Have you not got one at all or have they given you stuff to do at home?

Reason for asking is that my sister is a physio, she's based up here but if you wanted any advice or someone to talk to she owes me many favours.

Drop me a PM if you want me to have a word.


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2009)

Yeh they gave me a standard photocopy of some exercises that I'm to do. But no information as to how often, when to start doing them, etc. TBH I'm pretty sensible and I know what I'm doing but am surprised that it's just "op then sod off". 

I'll keep it in mind if I have some questions Mark. Thanks

PS: You _would _be doing me a favour if you posted that package for me


----------



## Digit (6 Dec 2009)

> but am surprised that it's just "op then sod off".



So am I Tom, so am I!

Roy.


----------



## RogerS (6 Dec 2009)

wizer":cntcyfsy said:


> ..... Just treadmill work to start. .....



i can heartily recommend an iPod Shuffle to make those minutes go by.

Also if you have a good trim 'down there' then that stops the chafing. :wink:


----------



## frugal (6 Dec 2009)

Oryxdesign":3ee7hj7o said:


> frugal":3ee7hj7o said:
> 
> 
> > The Hospital pharmacy will be open 24 hours and will have it all in stock. Go to the hospital and get the prescription filled there.
> ...



Maybe it was because we were given the prescription by NHS direct over the phone and it was the only pharmacy open at that time of night. I had assumed that the hospital pharmacies were always open as emergency pharmacies after normal hours.


----------



## TrimTheKing (6 Dec 2009)

wizer":2m98oac5 said:


> PS: You _would _be doing me a favour if you posted that package for me


Balls! You know what, I have been racking my brains knowing that I had promised to do something for someone and couldn't for the life of me remember what it was. The bloody package is on my computer bag too just waiting for a stamp.

I am going to Birmingham tomorrow and pass a big post office on the way to the office so will try and remember to drop it in on the way.


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2009)

You da man Mark. Thanks 




RogerS":2oqw29pd said:


> wizer":2oqw29pd said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Just treadmill work to start. .....
> ...



oooh tempting Roger. But seeing as I have the treadmill setup in front of the TV, which in turn has a sky plus box with woodworking episodes on it....


----------

